# Egg shipping



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am looking to have some eggs shipped to me to hatch out. Once I get things squared away I was curious what a good price to look for in heritage breeds? 
I may end up ordering day olds, but would like to gather opinion ions on having eggs shipped, vs getting chicks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its going to vary widely. If you are looking to improve your flock and are buying from an experienced breeder and they sell eggs, you could pay quite a bit. An example would be what I sold a dozen Silkie eggs, $95.00 and that did not include shipping. 

You mentioned heritage breeds, I would be looking for a breeder who raises whatever heritage breed you're interested in. That is the only way you will get a solid heritage breed. You will not get that buying from a hatchery.

If you're buying from a backyard breeder then they should not be very expensive.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the reply robin, I am hoping to find a few people through a list of breeders I got from a chicken rancher in eastern Colorado, as well as hoping this thread may pull a few people off the forum. 
Specifically I am looking for buff Orpington and brahmas. But really any pea comb breed could potentially work for what I have in mind


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

here is a pic of my rooster and one of his hens. I started with stock from anothe backyard breeder, and have picked up a mix from around to increase the gene pool. I was not able to attach to the PM, and saw you had a thread here.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is there some UK bloodline in that roo?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Not that I know of in my Buffs. I would like to breed some in, just haven't found anyone to get from. My Blue/Splash/Black/and Lavender Orpingtons have English in them, they are nice and fluffy! Those I got as a mix of Greenfire Farms, and HinksJC. I am in the process of breeding black back with my lavender roo, so I can split and breed back in to freshen up my lavender line.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I haven't thought about Jodi in a long time. She had some awesome birds. Or maybe I should say does. I think it was her that had a mahogany color that was just amazing in one of her breeds. Dang, that's been years.

I don't know who Green Fire is.

Your guy has got some of the roundness seen in the UK birds.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

He is a good rooster too, treats his ladies well. We have sold a few of his sons as well, they have mostly turned out just as nice. Greenfire is in Florida, they do a lot of rare imports, one was the English Orpington at one time.






this pic is of my lavender Orp roo. Don't have one of my blue.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sent an email to a friend of mine a bit ago. It could be days before I hear back but I'll let you know what she's up to. She did get a couple of pure UK birds. Thing is, I can't remember how many and now I'm questioning whether they were buff. 

I need to just wait until she gets back to me. There is one other but I don't remember her name but my friend will remember who it is. I'll ask her about her too.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

Having eggs shipped is an expensive and tricky undertaking. Most of the 100+ eggs I hatched this summer were from shipped eggs. You can/should expect about a 30-40% hatch rate. Where I'm from it's about $65/dozen from a reputable breeder for good quality heritage eggs. Then there's the very rare breeds-Jubilee Orpingtons for example, and it's $100/3 eggs. Shipping depends on how many you order and where it's coming from. One batch came from 2000km away, and there were four dozen eggs in the box. It cost $45 for 2 day shipping. There is a difference in the way you set the eggs as well. You need to let them stabilize at room temperature for at least 24 hours. Then, once in the incubator, don't turn them for three days. There's always chance of fractures and ruptured/detached air cells so candling before setting is a must as well. I would direct the breeder how you want them packaged as well. One breeder sent them packed horribly and I hatched two of 40. A different breeder packed them amazingly and I had a 100% hatch rate. You just never know what to expect!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, its not good news. I heard back. It was the other woman who had them, notice the had. Mareks moved through her flock and what was left she sold.

If she sells eggs, I don't think you can go wrong getting them from Jodi (HinkJC). Isn't she up in PA or some where close? And even though I had not heard of Green Fire they also appear to be an option for quality.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Ahh that's a drag. I'm sure someone will show up with high quality eggs available.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

You should get a few of those with my shipment coming out to you! My blue roo and lavendar roo both come from "the fancy chick" , in Oh I believe. Google her page and see. I really liked the line, that is why I bought two Roos to go with my girls. My black hen is from her too ( these are all Orpingtons).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Jodi has a website and does sell eggs. I'm guessing pricey since she doesn't have a price on listed.

And Green Fire sounds like an option too.

So, right here you have three sources.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have birds from hinkjc and also from Greenfire. Won't get into how I managed to get these eggs and the costs involved to bring them into Canada. Had better than average hatch rates from both and produced some beautiful birds.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks for the great advice. I have looked into a few of the sources and really like what I see. 
I am excited to get some of this birds jim, they are very pretty birds.


----------

